# Salix RDA from Eden Mods UK



## Rob Fisher (9/10/18)

The reviews have all been positive so I thought I would give it a whirl... the coiling was a bit of a pain because the coils need wrapping the opposite way to the way I have all my coils done... but I forced it. Trimming the coil legs are a bit of an issue but doable.

As with all Eden products, they have the dimples and the products are really solidly built! Similar to the Skyfall it has airhole plugs and I used the biggest one. It has a BF pin but comes as a standard RDA. It's a single coil RDA and it is quite a restricted DL even with the biggest air plug.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (9/10/18)

I want to hear your thoughts on this one @Rob Fisher . I am a big fan of Eden Mods products .


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/18)

Petrus said:


> I want to hear your thoughts on this one @Rob Fisher . I am a big fan of Eden Mods products .



@Petrus other RDA's are better. It's really well made but the flavour is average.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Silver (13/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Petrus other RDA's are better. It's really well made but the flavour is average.



Had a close look at the build deck in your photo Rob
Couldnt figure out how the airflow reaches the coil from the far side
Is it just one airhole?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/18)

Silver said:


> Had a close look at the build deck in your photo Rob
> Couldnt figure out how the airflow reaches the coil from the far side
> Is it just one airhole?



Yes single airflow Hi Ho @Silver! And it has airdisks like a Skyfall.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (13/10/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Petrus other RDA's are better. It's really well made but the flavour is average.


Thanks Oom @Rob Fisher , that was exactly what I was afraid off. Nowadays the competitions is so tough and the craftsmanship keeps on improving, I think ESG has set a very high standard for modders with the Skyfall.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (13/10/18)

@Rob Fisher , I forgot to mention, I saw a video this morning about the Vapefly Pixie RDA, witch is a "budget RDa" and the reviews looks so promising.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/18)

Petrus said:


> @Rob Fisher , I forgot to mention, I saw a video this morning about the Vapefly Pixie RDA, witch is a "budget RDa" and the reviews looks so promising.



Yip saw that... but I think I am done with RDA's now... I have a good selection of them but hardly ever use any of them. I'm an RTA man through and through these days! RDA's are now juice testing devices for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

